

Sending URLs over skype? Think again. - rene__
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.heise.de%2Fnewsticker%2Fmeldung%2FVorsicht-beim-Skypen-Microsoft-liest-mit-1857620.html

======
mtgx
I sure hope Google added OTR encryption to "Babel" as an option. It would
certainly be a wanted feature, that would put them above Skype, and it's
something Microsoft would never implement either. They have too many
partnerships for surveillance with governments around the world to do
something like that.

